# linking canister filters



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Would linking two Fluval 406 canister filters work?? 

Having one inlet to the first filter, then connect the outlet of that one to the inlet of the 2nd. Finally, the outlet back into the aquarium.

Would that increase performance??


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Not sure how well it would work, would most likely be better to use both filters separately. Exactly what are you hoping to accomplish by linking them?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Less things in the tank to hide.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

let's say that a 406 pumps 200 GPH..If you set them up separately you will be filtering 400 GPH...if you link them together you will only filter 200 GPH..
set them up 1 at each end...
the quaity of you fish's environment is much more important than aesthetics...


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok. Thanks loha. I read the filter capacity wrong. The 406 will do 383gph. With the 2 on the 150g it turns the water 5 times per hour. The 75g gets turned 5 times, plus the Penguin 350 helps. The 55g...almost 8 times. Looks like I need to increase them all.


----------

